# SHO 'nuff!



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 4, 2020)

I was inspired by a guy on Reverb who builds pedals in Handy Boxes, so I thought I'd give it a go.  This is a SHO with one or two component value tweaks.  Just over $10 in parts.  Should I paint it?


----------



## jubal81 (Apr 5, 2020)

Don't touch that thang! It's epic.


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2020)

What if you did that steel wool and vinegar process to antique it then a clear coat to preserve it, I'd change my vote!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 5, 2020)

Barry said:


> What if you did that steel wool and vinegar process to antique it then a clear coat to preserve it, I'd change my vote!



Can you describe the process or point me to a link?


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Can you describe the process or point me to a link?


Vinegar and steel wool is foe wood, my bad, if you google ageing or antiquing metal you'll find the process, it involves steel wool and bleach


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 5, 2020)

Spray it with oven cleaner!


----------



## Barry (Apr 5, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Spray it with oven cleaner!


Maybe steel wool or sand it to remove any coating first


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 5, 2020)

I've found some YouTube videos on oxidizing steel.  I guess I'll have to try a few different methods on some scrap metal and see what happens.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 5, 2020)

Barry said:


> Maybe steel wool or sand it to remove any coating first



I’d let it just do it’s thing, go for that apocalyptic look!


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 5, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Don't touch that thang! It's epic.



Agree 100%  !

Let it age gracefully like we do......Pretty epic Chuck !

Mike


----------



## Gordo (Apr 5, 2020)

It's perfect as is.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 5, 2020)

In Accordance with Prophesy, I am leaving the box bare.  I hit it with a little Scotchbrite here and there to remove some JB Weld fingerprints.  Other than that, it's _au naturel_. Got another Handy Box pedal in the works, but right now it's still in the breadboard testing phase.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 6, 2020)

I am thinking this:


----------



## HamishR (Apr 6, 2020)

Pffft... You put the goop in all the wrong places.  It goes on the board!

That's actually very cool.  What is a handybox?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 6, 2020)

LOL.

It's a metal box used to install light switches and outlets in the walls of your house.  Normally, you punch out one or more of the circular cuts and run wires thru the holes.  These days, a lot of builders use shitty plastic boxes because they are cheap.

I get mine here:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/RACO-1-Gan...ard-Handy-Ceiling-Wall-Electrical-Box/1098497

You won't find a cheaper or sturdier pedal box!

Here's one in my attic, used for the "normal" use.


----------



## Barry (Apr 6, 2020)

You could probably fit a 1590BB in this one


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 6, 2020)

We have these at work...I think I can get them for a buck or two or probably less


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 6, 2020)

Ugly as , but that's not necessarily a bad thing!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 6, 2020)

Barry said:


> View attachment 3876
> You could probably fit a 1590BB in this one



If we could only get them in copper hammer tone...


----------



## Robert (Apr 6, 2020)

I haven't used the stuff in years but hammertone spraypaints do an acceptable job (not at pretty as powdercoat, but hey)... and it's a heck of a lot tougher than regular spraypaint.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 7, 2020)

I am definitely going to check that out.  Not for this build, but for the next ones...


----------



## HamishR (Apr 7, 2020)

You'd probably need to etch the before painting.  If you got a bunch done at a powdercoater it shouldn't cost too much.  We have slightly different and even uglier things here in Australia.  I wouldn't use the for a pedal because they don't have the cool curves yours do.


----------

